# Problem launching Enemy Territory (OpenGL errors)



## neurosis (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope that this is the correct area for this question. 

I installed FreeBSD 8.2 yesterday on a new computer. I have installed xorg and gnome2. I downloaded the recommended drivers for my GTX460 Nvidia card from nvidias site. I would have rather used drivers from ports but I didnt see my card listed in the supported hardware. 

I tried to launch enemy territory and came up with this error. 


```
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
----- R_Init -----
...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display
...setting mode 4: 800 600
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600
Couldn't get a visual
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
Initializing OpenGL display
...setting mode 3: 640 480
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized
XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480
Couldn't get a visual
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
-----------------------
----- CL_Shutdown -----
-----------------------
Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
```
Here is my Xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log attached. 

I have never had this problem before so am not sure how to fix it.


----------



## adamk (Sep 17, 2011)

EnemyTerritory is a linux game, and so it requires the linux compat bits from the nvidia driver to be installed.  There is an config option for the nvidia driver port to do this, but I'm not sure how to make this happen with the downloaded driver from nvidia.com.  Are you sure this was done?

Adam


----------



## neurosis (Sep 18, 2011)

No, I am not.  Let me read through the doc again but i think that it said that linux compat is default for the install. I'll look.


----------



## adamk (Sep 18, 2011)

I would have thought so, too.  IIRC, the graphics/linux_dri and graphics/linux-dri74 ports come with a linux version of glxinfo that you can use to test the linux opengl layer.  If you do install either of those ports, though, they will overwrite parts of the linux compat layer from the nvidia driver (assuming it *is* installed), in which case you will need to reinstall the driver anyway.

Adam


----------



## neurosis (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, got it!  It was operator error. I must have installed some linux compat stuff after installing the Nvidia driver. I re-installed the driver and all is well. Now to figure out how to get my mouse buttons to work properly..


----------

